# Drop-A# 7 String ?



## ToRsN (May 19, 2011)

So i want to learn some In Flames, and they seem to use Drop A# on 6 Strings for most of their songs. The question is, what should i tune on a 7 string to get this?


Theory confuses me so please help


----------



## TheMasterplan (May 19, 2011)

Tune in half step.

D#
A#
F#
C#
G#
D#
A#

It'd be the same thing except you'd be doing standard power cords instead of barred drop-tuned cords on the lower strings. But I don't know how accurate it is to say In Flames plays in Drop A#. Thought most of it was either in C# or B standard


----------



## Winspear (May 19, 2011)

A# F A# D# G C is the 6 string tuning (if you are correct that that is the tuning they use).

Drop A# on a 7 is A# F A# D# G# C F. Notice the G# due to the different intervals across the strings (i.e. the 4-0 from G-B in standard)

It would be easier to learn their songs if you tune the G# string down  That way you have a 6 string with an extra high string DADGBEA, tuned DOWN. Rather than a 7 string (extra low string) AEADGBE tuned UP


----------



## ToRsN (May 19, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> A# F A# D# G C is the 6 string tuning (if you are correct that that is the tuning they use).
> 
> Drop A# on a 7 is A# F A# D# G# C F. Notice the G# due to the different intervals across the strings (i.e. the 4-0 from G-B in standard)
> 
> It would be easier to learn their songs if you tune the G# string down  That way you have a 6 string with an extra high string DADGBEA, tuned DOWN. Rather than a 7 string (extra low string) AEADGBE tuned UP


Thanks! I was thinking about something like this but wasnt able to figure it out completely. Thank you!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 19, 2011)

I tune drop Bb on my 7 string  It's handy as I'm getting an 8 string soon and tuning that to F standard, meaning if I had a 5 string bass tuned to drop Bb I could use it to play songs using 7 and 8 string guitars.


----------



## LetsMosey (May 19, 2011)

edit: nevermind already been answered.


----------

